
Python Is Now the Most Popular Introductory Teaching Language at Top U.S. Univ - ereli1
http://cacm.acm.org/blogs/blog-cacm/176450-python-is-now-the-most-popular-introductory-teaching-language-at-top-u-s-universities/fulltext
======
draw_down
That's cool. Beats the shit out of Java.

------
GFK_of_xmaspast
* 2014

~~~
greenyoda
Original discussion from back then:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8001337](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8001337)

